
Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks? - tabecker
Hey,
I&#x27;m curious how the HN crowd manages their bookmarks. I&#x27;m thinking of links to great articles, that you find for example on HN. Articles that you are potentially interested to reread in the future.
======
acemarke
I suppose I've got three tiers:

\- Stuff that I routinely open is actual bookmarks in the bookmarks toolbar of
my browser (timecard, RSS reader, team development servers like Jenkins and
Git, etc)

\- I use Pocket for a "need to read this later" queue. That includes articles
and libraries to add to my React/Redux links list and Redux addons catalog,
Github issues to review, and random fun stuff

\- Pinboard works great for long-term tagged archival for stuff I might want
to refer to down the road.

------
towndrunk
I have two folders "Personal" and "Work". Each of these has a "Misc" folder
where I dump items I want to look at or read sometime in the future. I try to
keep it as simple as possible. About once a month I groom my bookmarks and
either delete or rearrange as needed.

------
kasperset
Pinboard.in

